

"Hello Paul Graham" - Y Combinator hopeful buys Google ads targeting pg - 2arrs2ells
http://i.imgur.com/VKcnf.png

======
pg
I probably shouldn't respond or it would set a bad precedent, and HN would be
deluged with more of these.

I would say generally though: if you're thinking of applying to YC, just
apply. The questions on the application form are ones most startups should
answer anyway. And if you're not sure what your chances are, the easiest way
to find out is to apply.

~~~
sushrutbidwai
I recently had a thought on how Viaweb's YC application will look like. It
will be awesome if you fill it out. Will give us a bit more insight in how you
think and look at an application.

~~~
vegashacker
This is sort of what you're looking for:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/vwplan.html>

------
2arrs2ells
Google Ad links to this blog post
[http://flyairpair.tumblr.com/?gclid=CKGhgpPyvqoCFQ7MKgodFnjA...](http://flyairpair.tumblr.com/?gclid=CKGhgpPyvqoCFQ7MKgodFnjA6Q)

